# porcelanowy - all in one place :-)



## porcelanowy

Yellow








OK, I've been lurking long enough on the forum. It is time to revile myself and start my own topic









First things first: my name is Rafal, I live in Poland (Cracow to be more specific) and I am a different type of a -holic:
- first and mainly a knife-o-holic;
- then airguns-holic;
- watch-holic (from watches, not watching







);
- and in July 2011 I think I fell again in slingshots









I don't make many slingshots and they are not a showpiece type so there is no need to make a topic for every slingshot I make.

First is my truly first after maybe 20 years and my last slingshot made by my Grandfather








Wild cherry branch cut down during a peeeeeee stop (remember kids: always carry your knife with you







), banded up with football inner tube:








 

It gave me a lot of joy but the band snapped very quick and I started to look after some serious slingshot making materials.

Very soon I've got TBG, an oak fork (sorry for the rough finish) and I started to experiment with different band widths and lengths. Also a matchstick mount was my first in that frame:








  
I have gave this one away to a friend from polish tactical.pl forum









Then I had a short romance with armbraced slingshot and tubular bands. Didn't like it thou and sold it:
  

*To be continued...*


----------



## porcelanowy

Somewhere in between I've made this ugly natural to experiment with different ammo (cherry wood + TBG 200x25x20 + kangaroo pouch):








but I had a nasty accident with this fork: one of the bands snapped, the frame slipped from my palm and hit me in the lower lip - after 6 weeks I could still feel the scar inside my mouth.







Next to it there are materials for my first boardcut.

In late summer during the work in my parents garden I've gathered some naturals including this oak:
  
I shaped it for a hammer grip but lost somewhere all my feelings for it and it stays that way ever since.

Here with a slingshot made for my nephew (dogwood + very light TBG):









I don't want to overload my first posts in this topic with pictures, so that's it for now








But please stay tuned. There is more to come








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Sean

Hi Rafal,
Welcome to the forum. Looks like your well set, and thanks for taking the time to take the pic's and let us know
your methods and such. Those are fine looking slingshot's. Looks like your well set up for ammo as well.









Sean


----------



## newconvert

nice work, just sand around your bandsets to make them last longer, but the rough cut looks great, and welcome


----------



## Charles

Hello Rafal,

I enjoyed your account and your photos very much. Thanks for posting these. Just recently someone asked me what my favorite place in Europe was ... I said Cracow ... I love the city, and everyone was very friendly when I was there.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

It's great that you are posting. Welcome. Glad to see and hear your adventures with slingshots. Except the Slingshot to mouth connection.


----------



## Karok01

Yeah... I came to slingshots by way of airguns too....


----------



## Dayhiker

Great post and welcome!


----------



## mckee

welcome and nice slingshots


----------



## Bob Fionda

Welcome and nice work.


----------



## cedar hunter

Hello and welcome, thank you for the post and pics.


----------



## Jesus Freak

Hello welcome to the forum and nice work!


----------



## alfshooter

Fantastic story, I'm glad you to recover your fondness for the slingshot, I'll be careful I'm sure we'll see good jobs.

Cheers ..... alf


----------



## porcelanowy

Yellow









@Sean - all my tricks I have learned here and at Joerg's Sprave forum/blog so nothing new for you I am afraid







As for the ammo: I am shooting 17mm glass balls. Steel is too expensive for me, pebbles too inaccurate and I don't want to seed led in woodlands where I mostly shoot.

@newconvert - slots in matchstick/TTF and tips in OTF are pretty much polished. Never had a tear at forks, always at the pouch









@Charles - yaap, Cracow is a good place to visit and a lot worse to live in









@Rayshot - well I think an experience paid with a bit of pain is aa experience bought cheap

Thanks for the rest of you Guys for the good words







especially that I am aware how poor craftsmanship I have presented









I've made a bit more effort working with the next natural that I've almost thrown away because the wood seemed to soft for me. But I started to shape it with the knife and sandpapers and it was a pretty easy and quick job. Some mahogany dye and linseed oil and voila:




























  



















My initials:









Dennis the Menace set
















By far this was my favorite and best looking shooter








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Sean

By far this was my favorite and best looking shooter









Wow! I'll second that! It's a beaut and you did a fantastic job on it. Like the idea with the zip lock bag as well. Great idea.
How did you get your intials in the wood to look like that? Looks cool.

sean


----------



## Big Sandy

*that last shooter looks awesome, the more naturals i see, the more i want to go searching for branches. Thanks for posting.*


----------



## polecat

good work there the last one looks great nice work again
polecat


----------



## f00by

That last catty is beautiful! Good job and keep em coming









f00bs


----------



## Jaxter

They look real nice


----------



## porcelanowy

Thanks again











Sean said:


> that last shooter looks awesome, the more naturals i see, the more i want to go searching for branches. Thanks for posting.


Naturals are grate. First - cheap, all you need is some effort to collect and prepare them. Second - to some point you will not know what you will get. Definitely something worth to try.
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## tokSick

Hello and welcome,
I like the last one too, it look nice and strong.
Good job, keep going...


----------



## porcelanowy

It's time for a first (and last







) boardcut: two scraps of an oak from old doors with a nike t-shirt between soaked and glued with epoxy








Materials:
 

I've made a couple of drawings how it supposed to look and three models of the frame but as you can se I couldn't decide which one to choose:
  
It still needs some tuning but I left it that way for now because it is the only slingshot I have right now and I can't find anywhere a blue dye and I think that color will be a good contrast with the red spacer and gold theraband



























I won't be doing boardcuts anymore. It is a pain in the ass to cutout a given shape if you have only a copying saw with a wolfram blade, small vice on a stool and a knife to handle


















Now I have steady temperatures around minus 15-20 centigrade so it is time to work with another naturals, experiment with kangaroo leather, maybe make a micarta frame?
From left: old hammer, ergo side shooter, a piece of "something" for something else, theraband, and kangaroo pouches:
 

"Th-th-th-that's all folks!"&#8230; for now.
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Quercusuber

*You are truly a slingshot lover







...Nice pics, especially the tainted one!!!*


----------



## f00by

I really like your design! Any chance of it being added to the shared design section?

-f00bs


----------



## porcelanowy

Yellow








Thanks Quercusuber











f00by said:


> I really like your design! Any chance of it being added to the shared design section?


It shouldn't be a problem&#8230; if I find the drawings








I will post them here with the next slingshot.
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## alfshooter

Very good, very good, I encourage follow working ..

Greetings ..... Alf


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Great job! Welcome home, brutha.


----------



## Dayhiker

You are improving rapidly. Nice work.


----------



## newconvert

My fav id the one you have double banded, your work shows alot of character, by the way, what do you think of the rod saw, i almost bought one today


----------



## WILD BILL

Very nice indeed! What are the wood species?


----------



## cheese

porcelanowy said:


> Somewhere in between I've made this ugly natural to experiment with different ammo (cherry wood + TBG 200x25x20 + kangaroo pouch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had a nasty accident with this fork: one of the bands snapped, the frame slipped from my palm and hit me in the lower lip - after 6 weeks I could still feel the scar inside my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to it there are materials for my first boardcut.
> 
> In late summer during the work in my parents garden I've gathered some naturals including this oak:
> 
> I shaped it for a hammer grip but lost somewhere all my feelings for it and it stays that way ever since.
> 
> Here with a slingshot made for my nephew (dogwood + very light TBG):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to overload my first posts in this topic with pictures, so that's it for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But please stay tuned. There is more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Rafal


same thing happened to me once, it left a dent right above my lip.


----------



## porcelanowy

Yellow








Sorry for the late answer. Couldn't start the computer with my English dictionary










newconvert said:


> Very nice indeed! What are the wood species?


Hard to find English names for some of them, co I will post some Latin








First - wild growing prunus avium;
Second - quercus (don't know which oak exactly);
Third - prunus avium;
Fourth - unfinished hammer grip - quercus (don't know which oak exactly);
Fifth - for my nephew - common dogwood/cornus sanguinea;
Sixth - this one is tricky, and I have to wait till spring comes to see what kind of leaves it will grow








@ cheese - it happens J
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
It took me some time to figure out how to transfer the boardcut (don't have drawings anymore) to a jpg/svg/pdf. I have found Hrawk's tutorial (thanks mate







) and played a little bit with inkscape.org

I've came up with this:








Additionally:
big png => http://img195.images.../9258/deha1.png
pdf => www.bobisko.republika.pl/litter/deha1.pdf
and if you want to work with the design:
svg => www.bobisko.republika.pl/litter/deha1.svg
Have a good one








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
I need something light small and sturdy but lost somewhere my sheath of 4mm carbon







I have found that piece of hazelnut (don't mind the bone; its time will come) in a public park and thought that it could do the trick








I have used only the knife to shape it a bit (left the original surface) than red ink with some mahogany color (it is a lot brighter than on that pictures) and an experimental coating (epoxy glue diluted with an alcohol - not enough alcohol and it didn't soaked the wood as I hoped for).









Banded up with TBG 25x20x230mm. I's working fine but I will change it to double TBG 15x10x230mm. 25mm it's too wide for this narrow tips









   

A scar after peeled off bark:









 
It isn't pretty but it is doing its job. I will do better next time








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## alfshooter

Fantastic work, we see that has a lot of enthusiasm, encouragement and continue to show.
A hug .... Alf


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Thanks and yes I've been blessed with enthusiasm of a neophyte
















Meantime to try something new: some exotic wood for a boardcut and semi-finished polyurethane slingshot. Never worked with that stuff:








Don't mind the knife. It's for knives.pl forum








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
I have picked up this Natural two weeks ago:








and it is eating pretty much all the time I have so I can focus only on "small arms"









My friend's Kooniu little catty => http://www.bobisko.r...tter/kooniu.pdf
Some hideous looking plastic sheath, some old jeans pants as scales, some epoxy, some tiles to squeeze all this between them and&#8230;








 

I have screw this up







I have no clamps so I had to put a pot with my orange tree on the top. Unfortunately during the night wind overturned it and the cloth slipped on one side of the plastic core and I ended up with this
























Still usable just have to change the project a bit. 
Stay tuned








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Sean

Congratulations on your new Natural, what a sweet little one! Enjoy.









sean


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Since my last Natural (picture above) all I do is harvesting more and more forks with no time to work with them







Fortunately I have a new toy which makes that quite easy - wenger new ranger 78

From left to bottom







: European rowan, ash, juglans regia/Italian walnut, something dead and rotten, small blackcurrant, some black stuff for my straight wrist project:









Plus a sneak peak - half finished laminate:
 

Rubber mounted just for the picture (double 20x10x230mm + kangaroo pouch = they have the power







):








 

Cheers
Rafal


----------



## kooniu

Rafał, I'm waiting they are will done


----------



## harson

Cool ,interesting as well and that one you had in the bag is stunning!


----------



## Btoon84

awesome post. a pleasure reading through your progress. congrats on your little one. and those are some sweet looking slingshots! good job on those they are looking nice. nice harvested forks by the way too!!!! looking forward to seeing your denim project, i myself just put a layer of denim in a caddy.


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
The work is going pretty slow this days. Too many natural forks, too many ideas and not enough time








My brother in law asked me to make him a slingshot. Something simple and sturdy with a hammer grip (he doesn't like to use finger support style). I had a dead dogwood branch with a big crack and I thought it could be the time to use it. I have carved the fork tips for tubes. I think they will last longer than flatbands. We will see









After sanding the wood looked a little bit blunt and boring








 
so I have painted the fork wit 100% Arabica







and after one layer of linseed oil it looks like this:



















 

I couldn't find red thera tubes anywhere, so some latex catheters will have to do for now









Pretty cool looking grain in that one:
















And it fits the hand very good:
 

Cheers
Rafal​


----------



## catburn

Quite a nice timeline of slingshot development. Thanks for sharing your progression.


----------



## kooniu

nice low fork shooter, increasingly begin to like the natural,


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Thanks catburn. New experience with every slingshot. That makes double fun








@kooniu - every natural is different. You couldn't get bored with them









I think in the time of all that zombie rage I've fell in love with the dead&#8230; wood








It is usually half dry, infected







and more interesting out of the box. I have found this one in the park during the stroll with my mentioned above Natural








 
And the owner wouldn't mind if you clean the park a little bit








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
I had no idea that 20mm straight cut TBG in half butterfly has this potential







My favorite catty, a big beer container and a projectile I took out of it

















My little stinger







I had tons of fun with this slingshot. Its small but comfy, light but strong, ugly but interesting

















I would like to share it with you so here are the drawings of crocked







and straight version








pdf => www.bobisko.republika.pl/litter/deha4.pdf
and if you want to work with the design:
svg => www.bobisko.republika.pl/litter/deha4.svg
Have a good one








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Ordie69

Fantastic work all around! Great shapes on all of your frames.


----------



## Quercusuber

Well, this topic is AWESOME!!!! Such truth and imagination in your slingshots








Great work!


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
I have finished (ad last) my first board cut. This is how it looked like before final processing:









And this is after sanding, cleaning, painting with gencian ( Gentian violet ), sanding with 800 to bring out the grain of the wood and three layers of CA.













































Colors of photos are not 100% right but its close enough








It is banded with straight cut 25mm TBG and kangaroo pouch.
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## harson

cool ,excellent work on all accounts,keep it up


----------



## Mr.Teh

Hey Rafal, a lot of great ideas and slingshots, i like the violet one at most







!!
Greetings to Poland !! Cheers Mr.Teh


----------



## Bob Fionda

I must have lost this post Rafal. You have made a lot of work, I like your slingshots as well as how you introduced yourself. Keep on doing the good job mate.


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Thanks lads. Your good words are keeping me working








@Mr.Teh - lots of ideas and no time to make them alive







Now i have a sideshooter with side mounted bands on the drawing board. Please stay tuned








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Mr.Teh

i`m looking forward to your next projects !!
Cheers Mr.Teh


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Back to roots. Form and fun before beauty in this two.
First is for twelve years old kid which was bugging me to make him a slingshot. I had an oak natural, a spare 20mm TBG bands, a piece of glass to

smooth the surface of the fork, a brown shoe polish to pop the grain and a wenger 78 to work with. Could do better but the kid was so annoying







and I had to make it quick:
   

Second one is my testing field for tubes. The frame is rough but it gets its job done:








Thanks to Bob Fionda I had Christmas a bit earlier this year (Thanks again Bob







) so I have the chance to tryout some new stuff.








I have the 1745 and man I love how they work single per side:
http://imageshack.us/a/img502/9659/img0021qsv.jpg

Unfortunately they are dying on me real quick.
First setup (see above) snapped after about 150 shots.
Second - shorter outer tubes and CA tips polished up to 1500 grit water paper:








http://imageshack.us...4/img0107qv.jpg

About 250 shots:









Third one - wider outer tube and 50 shots:









I love 1745 so I stopped experimenting. I haven't got much of them so I have to make some research before making another set.

As for the frame: Tex is breaking my heart for selling his latex tubes only in USA.
I had to find another source of proper bands and I found it in China:








Still testing stage but it looks promising.
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Mr.Teh

Hey Rafal, do you know the page www.kugel-winnie.de , china is so far away, there is a lot of slingshot stuff (rubber ammo ).
Greetings to you


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Wow, nice move with the shirt and epoxy, when you get a chance, can you explain a little? Good job dude, look on craigslist for a cheap scrollsaw. Super easy to cut intricate shapes and such. Harbor freight has a good ine they sell that takes pinned, and pinnles blades. Brand new with a coupon for like 50 bucks.


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
@Mr.Teh - thanks for this address. Will look what they have








@adarondack kyle - I have a 45 2m flat a Wife and a 7months old Kid. No room for a hack saw bigger than I have posted some time ago








Denim laminate - I saw here somewhere a pretty good tutorial about making that kind of stuff. I think it was made by ZDP189. Check it out









As for the future: I got some polish made G10 to play with:
















I hate to work with G10 but it will deliver a practically indestructible frame in any shape I want








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I hear ya, i got three kids and live in a small apartment, i just got into scrollsawing as a seperate hobby and most people dont know how cheap you can get them, blade packs of five are like 3 dollars, and they store into small places, also, mine is about as loud as my wifes sewing machine. Just some info for people who havent looked into them, thats all. Anyways, nice job. And theres nothing like the satsfaction of using hand tools.


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
One more way how not to build a slingshot








I have been planning to make a frame for my friend who gave me G10 out of an old cutting bamboo board:








Drew out my design:








Aaaaand&#8230; my first try will find its place on a compost heap: the right one snapped when cutting out the shape. I had no mercy for the left frame
















Three layers of poor quality bamboo and all pieces going vertically. 
Better then than during shooting







so: always check your six









My friend will get an azobe frame - very tough wood, beautiful color and grain:









And I got me some bamboo flooring board to work with:








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
OK, it seems that I am the only one who is making a comment in this topic







so I am going to show this one and call it a year







Next project will consume a lots of beer cans so I need some time to consume the beer









It has started like this:


porcelanowy said:


> Meantime to try something new: some exotic wood for a boardcut and semi-finished polyurethane slingshot. Never worked with that stuff:


Now I am not sure if it is PU. Nevertheless it is slippy when polished so I had to make it real ergo to get a secured grip. Left hand, gangsta style:









I have noticed that when I hold this frame the tips are pointing forward a little bit so I have canted them:








and shaped in some kind of a half aerodynamic profile - it is working:









Half finished product - tubes are just to try out if I need to trim the frame here and there to fit my hand better:








For now it is working pretty good
























Still have to clean the surfaces and polish the tips. 2000grit wet sand paper it's not enough.
Thanks and see you next year








Or sooner








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I really like that, beautiful peice! , whered you get the poly?


----------



## reecemurg

Man your work is great !! 
Dont stop posting pics here it is great to see your progressions and creations !


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Thanks








I got this from a friend. It is 25mm thick industry grade cutting board and it feels more dens than PU I have worked before.
Good stuff anyway. Maintenance free and should last forever








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## wood'n'rubber

What an awesome thread! Its cool to have it all here as one long story!
Fantastic shooters and designs. Keep it coming pal!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Hey Rafal, i'm follow your thread too, your PU/Poly shooter looks very good, very ergo







,
greetings to you, mr.teh !!!


----------



## rosco

Nice design that last one and a great thread alrighty.


----------



## rockslinger

Hey Rafal, Great thread and very nice slingshots.
I very much enjoyed reading of your adventures.

Jim


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Thanks for the good words









This one is definitely last one in 2012







I promise








I have made use (good I hope) of a fork mentioned before:


porcelanowy said:


> I think in the time of all that zombie rage I've fell in love with the dead&#8230; wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is usually half dry, infected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more interesting out of the box. I have found this one in the park during the stroll with my mentioned above Natural


It is a present for somebody that knows very little about slingshots and doesn't know what type of SS or shooting style would be the best for him. I have chosen this fork cause it is almost symmetrical, good for hammer grip and wide enough to shoot rocks.
Some sandpaper, some dye, and another sandpaper to pop out the grain and voila:
















 

I was going to use linseed oil as a finish but the surface of the wood was very soft so I have put one layer of CA glue on it. First I was planning to do OTF shooter with flat bands, but after thinking I have switched to TTF and tubes. They should last longer

















Finished product

















BDW, last update about my poly - now it looks, and probably stays, like this - gorgeous shooter with that latex bands, easy to pull but fast

















BDW







Merry Christmas and haw a good one in 2013








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Pele76

Wesołych Świąt i szczęśliwego Nowego Roku









Zdrówka!


----------



## rapidray

Welcome to the forum! Great photo's and great story. Sorry about your lip. That had to have hurt! Keep us posted on your new slings.


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
After almost 6 moths winter is finally gone  so it is time to de-ice my balcony workshop 
Work in progress: Zombie #3 (oak), purple lilac and another stage of above mentioned azobe frame:








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Azobe #1 is finished. Well almost 

First step - my design and azobe:









I must say I love that wood. It is hard and sturdy, it polishes real good, and looks awesome. First coat of linseed oil:

















































I have waited a while till the loose fibers swell and pop out, polished the whole frame with high grit sand paper and dipped it in linseed oil for 24h.








And now is drying out 









My collection of naturals from this winter. A lots of opportunities 








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Dayhiker

I love the looks of that wood. Nice little design, too.


----------



## Mr.Teh

nice shooter :wave:


----------



## stej

Really nice shooters. Keep it up!


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Thanks guys 
I will be making one more frame like this in a bit bigger size and I will jump to my naturals. It is shame to leave them like this&#8230; useless  
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Viper010

thats a nice winter harvest you have there rafal! cant wait to see what you make of it all.

cheers, remco


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Wow, almost a full year 
Spring, time to turn on the deicing 
First: a farewell picture of my white poly (now it has a new master  ):









Second - a welcome picture of my new slingshots - from left: a black locust (Robinia pseudoacacia), a rose, and two cherries:









The bottom of the picture: my old faithful and only slingshot I have right now 
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Still working from time to time 
My Nephew's first SS didn't work very well.
The fork was too narrow and my Nephew was getting a forkhit after a forkhit.
So I have made him a second one. Starting with an alder:


















After shaping and sanding I've painted the fork with a red ink and covered it with CA glue.
As an attachment point real paracord from a polish parachute 


















Job finished at least for now 



























More to come 
Cheers
Rafał


----------

